# WebCam + gpscav, funciona, pero como puedo configurarla?

## alexertech

Hola a todos.

He logrado felizmente configurar mi cámara web Genius Messenger, utilizando el driver gpscav que encontré en portage  sin mayor problema. Realmente me asombró lo fácil que resultó  :Very Happy: 

Ahora, estaba utilizando la cámara con Skype, y aunque todo funciona correctamente, el vídeo se ve bastante obscuro. 

Mi pregunta es ¿Como puedo cambiar los ajustes predeterminados del vídeo como el brillo y contraste?...

Las aplicaciones que utilizo no tienen esa opción, así que supongo que es algo directo con el Driver o algún archivo que desconozco.

¿Alguna idea?   :Embarassed: 

Gracias de antemano   :Wink: 

----------

## xSober

Holas

supongo ke te refieres a este modulo:

media-video/gspcav1

si es asi puede que te sirva esta informacion, 

```
 modinfo gspca | grep parm:

parm:           autoexpo:Enable/Disable auto exposure (default=1: enabled) (PC-CAM 600/Zc03xx/spca561a/Etoms Only !!!) (int)

parm:           debug:Debug level: 0=none, 1=init/detection, 2=warning, 3=config/control, 4=function call, 5=max (int)

parm:           force_rgb:Read RGB instead of BGR (int)

parm:           gamma:gamma setting range 0 to 7 3-> gamma=1 (int)

parm:           OffRed:OffRed setting range -128 to 128 (int)

parm:           OffBlue:OffBlue setting range -128 to 128 (int)

parm:           OffGreen:OffGreen setting range -128 to 128 (int)

parm:           GRed:Gain Red setting range 0 to 512 /256  (int)

parm:           GBlue:Gain Blue setting range 0 to 512 /256  (int)

parm:           GGreen:Gain Green setting range 0 to 512 /256  (int)

parm:           compress:Turn on/off compression (not functional yet) (int)

parm:           usbgrabber:Is a usb grabber 0x0733:0x0430 ? (default 1)  (int)

parm:           lightfreq:Light frequency banding filter. Set to 50 or 60 Hz, or 0 for NoFlicker (default=50) Zc03xx only (int)

parm:           force_gamma_id:Forced assigning ID of contrast settings (0=default,1,2,3) Zc03xx only (int)

parm:           force_sensor_id:Forced assigning ID sensor (Zc03xx only). Dangerous, only for experts !!! (int)

```

creo que  te pueden servir el parametro gamma

es cosa de que vayas probando los valores que mas te ajusten...

saludos

----------

## alexertech

Hola xSober!

Gracias por la información, funciono perfecto!   :Very Happy: 

Me he creado un archivo en /etc/modprobe.d/ llamado gspca, con este contenido:

```

options gspca gamma=5

```

Y listo.

Una vez más gracias   :Razz: 

----------

## johpunk

tengo una web cam creative pero e intentado instalarla pero no me a sido posible aca dejo los errores que me ha salido

-con el spca5xx:

 *Quote:*   

> scripts/Makefile.build:46: *** CFLAGS was changed in "/var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS.  Alto.
> 
> make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301] Error 2
> 
> make[1]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7'
> ...

 

-con el gspca:

 *Quote:*   

> * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...
> 
>  *   CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV:   is not set when it should be.
> 
>  * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.
> ...

 

y finalmente con el gspcav1:

 *Quote:*   

> * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...
> 
>  *   CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV:   is not set when it should be.
> 
>  * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.
> ...

 

que opcion debo activar en el kernel para poder usar mi webcam?

----------

## xSober

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> tengo una web cam creative pero e intentado instalarla pero no me a sido posible aca dejo los errores que me ha salido
> 
>  *Quote:*   * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...
> 
>  *   CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV:   is not set when it should be.
> ...

 

Estas son las opciones que tengo en mi kernel-2.6.23-r8 para activar v4l

```

  │ │        Device Drivers  --->                                                              │ │

  │ │                Multimedia devices  --->                                                  │ │

  │ │                    <*> Video For Linux                                                   │ │

  │ │                     [*]   Enable Video For Linux API 1 compatible Layer                  │ │

```

ahh, se me olvidaba... fijate si el gspca1 soporta tu webcam, en la pagina del proyecto esta la lista de webcams compatibles...

saludos

saludos

----------

## johpunk

yo siempre lo e echo con gspca o  spca5xx vere que tal me va  :Razz: 

----------

## johpunk

instale el gspcav1 pero nada nose pq no la detecta aunque bueno con la que siempre la a detectado es con el gspca pero lo intente instalar pero me salio lo siguiente 

 *Quote:*   

> Found sources for kernel version:
> 
>  *     2.6.24-gentoo-r7
> 
>  * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                  [ ok ]
> ...

 

al igual intente con el spca5xx y me salio lo siguiente

 *Quote:*   

> * Preparing spca5xx module
> 
>    Building SPCA5XX driver for 2.5/2.6 kernel.
> 
>    Remember: you must have read/write access to your kernel source tree.
> ...

 

es raro pq en debian solo al instalar el gspca me sirvio pero aca nisiquiera me lo dejo instalar , hya que modificar algun archivo o usar alguna USE en particular o?  alguna idea para poder usar mi webcam creative   :Smile: 

----------

